
New Horizons Probe Is So Far Away It Sees Stars Differenly Than We Do - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/nasa-s-new-horizons-probe-is-so-far-away-it-now-sees-st-1844013134
======
zeristor
I’ve long thought it would be great to map the stars further out than Earth’s
orbit using parallax, but thought at that distance you’d need several
observatories; but this should be good for stars at right angles to New
Horizons and Earth.

Of course just having one set of observations a long way away is also amazing.
From the point of view of interstellar probes it was quite strange the
distance to local stars had such large errors.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I think papers and work like this are important steps in justifying an
observation network in our solar system (and beyond; we should be hurtling
deep space probes out of Sol in every direction on a regular cadence).

SpaceX StarLink satellites each have star trackers for positioning, I’d be
curious what kind of science data you’ll be able to get from the full
constellations (both Earth and Mars based).

